# time for a new career



## mwood1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

Im tired of my current job and im looking for a change. The owner wont pay us what a good mechanic is actually worth paying and I never get time off to go hunt ect. I love working on cars and if another shop opportunity came up id take it. I kinda have the urge to go back to school and get a new career but im having trouble deciding what i wanna do now. Any ideas on what a guy who grew up row crop farming and turning wrenches could do to make a little more money? Or anybody know of a good place to apply for a job?


----------



## cpowel10 (Feb 1, 2013)

Go back to school to be a RN. You'll make about $50k a year starting out and work 3 12hr shifts. I've got several friends who are nurses, their schedule is great for outdoorsmen.


----------



## jagman (Feb 1, 2013)

pm sent


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 1, 2013)

Become a truck driver.


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 1, 2013)

i dont wanna be on the road all the time. my uncleowns a trucking company and he was gone for a month at a time. not my thing unless its local or regional runs


----------



## REDMOND1858 (Feb 2, 2013)

Fireman...won't ever be rich but ya can't beat it. Great benefits most depts will train you , work 24 on 48 off. Leaves plenty of time for second job, family, huntin, whatever ya wanna do                                                   EMS..........decent money, most are 24 on 48 off also one year of school a couple days or nights a week to get your EMT, I think books and everything I came out of pocket about 200 bucks. Pretty much guaranteed a job the day after you pass registry Grants will cover tuition, has its ups and downs, wouldn't want to do it full time but a great part time job.............................I do both, not for everyone but something to think about


----------



## swamprat93 (Feb 2, 2013)

I grew up around the same kind of stuff you did and went to nashville auto diesel college and hated it so now im going to school to be an industrial electrician and love my classes and there is plenty of money to be made in that field, just something you could possibly look into


----------



## gunsaler111 (Feb 2, 2013)

mwood1985 said:


> i dont wanna be on the road all the time. my uncleowns a trucking company and he was gone for a month at a time. not my thing unless its local or regional runs



Not all of em do this...I run 3 to 4 days on the road ,and off 3 to 4.
At least consider getting a cdl,you will NEVER hurt for a job.


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 2, 2013)

what all is nessesary to get a CDL?  the most ive driven a 18 wheeler is at the farm. just from the fields to the grain bins and whatnot. are the trucking companies that do the student drivers worth it or would you work yourself to death trying to make enough miles a week to make it worth it?


----------



## mwood1985 (Feb 2, 2013)

I see hundreds of help wanted ads for a CDL driver so that actually might be an option depending on what it taes to get a CDL and how long it takes


----------



## aligator (Feb 3, 2013)

Go into sales, farm equipment, tools, any other area you have knowledge in.  Shoot for outside sales with commissions.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 3, 2013)

mwood1985 said:


> what all is nessesary to get a CDL?



Read the book and take the test, it's no different than getting your class C license. A lot harder but the same principle. It's something you'll not regret having.


----------



## shadow2 (Feb 3, 2013)

If I were your age I would be headed to SD to work.  The pay is great and the training is great.   Do it for a few years save a bunch of cash then put your self through school.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Feb 3, 2013)

There is grants by the government that will pay for your cdl training. There are some companies that will train you. Tmc flatbed, Werner enterprise, swift, etc. I personal would contact tmc in Des Moines Iowa. That have a state of the art training facility. Once trained you will be home most every weekend drive top of the line Peterbuilt trucks.. Money is like 500 a week while training. Once your driving you can exspect bring home checks around 6 to 800 a week.. I worked there In the past.. I have been trucking for 20 years now. That's where I would go if I was new..

T.p. you are incorrect about the process. You have to send in and be approved for a cdl once you receive the paperwork back then you can got take the general knowledge air brakes and whatever endorsements you choose to add to your license. ( I would get all endorsements)after you pass the written test you will need a truck to take the road test ( a appointment is necessary and you just provide the truck. Only certain locations do cdl road test) this is only of you choose to get your cdl on your own.. Most all companies prefer you goto a reputable cdl truck driving school..


----------



## T.P. (Feb 3, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> T.p. you are incorrect about the process.



If I am, it has changed in the last couple years then. I have gotten all my drivers their license. I will admit to not having any dealings with obtaining anyone a commercial drivers license within the last few years though, so it very well have some added quirks.


----------



## timothyroland (Feb 3, 2013)

To get a cdl liscence you have to take a written test , a or , then take a driving test in a class a or b vehicle. The easiest way to obtain a cdl liscence is to take a course at a technical collage that offers it.


----------



## Timberman (Feb 3, 2013)

Bakken shale oilfields. Williston North Dakota. 100k/year is easy out there


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 20, 2013)

Ever thought of bein a lineman? I've been at it a while and love it. No matter how bad the economy gets----- people won't be without lights.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 21, 2013)

cpowel10 said:


> Go back to school to be a RN. You'll make about $50k a year starting out and work 3 12hr shifts. I've got several friends who are nurses, their schedule is great for outdoorsmen.



I have a cousin who was an RN and quit to become a carpenter. He said he just got burnt out after about 20 years of it. He used to quit nursing every so often for a month to recuperate and then go back to work somewhere else. Good if you are in a big city.

If you want a lot of time off for hunting, look at getting a federal or state job. Not as much money but plenty of liberal use of leave time and Holidays. 

https://www.usajobs.gov/


----------



## patchestc (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm 53 with a college degree, and a cdl.  if i had to find a job monday,  the cdl is worth more than the college degree.
i wouldn't trade my college experience for anything, but a
cdl will get you a job.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Its crazy but I've been in the bar/club industry for 13 years and make pretty good money, I'll be 31 next month and my girl is 6 months preg. I really need a change of lifestyle too. After reading this thread, I've decided to go to truck driving school to get my cdl. Now that i have a son going to be born soon i have to worry about his well being and this thread truly helped in my decision making


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 5, 2013)

Torres1219 said:


> Its crazy but I've been in the bar/club industry for 13 years and make pretty good money, I'll be 31 next month and my girl is 6 months preg. I really need a change of lifestyle too. After reading this thread, I've decided to go to truck driving school to get my cdl. Now that i have a son going to be born soon i have to worry about his well being and this thread truly helped in my decision making



Check the USAJobs.gov site. Search for a Motor Vehicle Operator in Georgia. There is one at the VA in Decatur. Some are entry level and some pay more depending on driving buses etc.


----------



## Rip Steele (Mar 11, 2013)

Torres1219 said:


> Its crazy but I've been in the bar/club industry for 13 years and make pretty good money, I'll be 31 next month and my girl is 6 months preg. I really need a change of lifestyle too. After reading this thread, I've decided to go to truck driving school to get my cdl. Now that i have a son going to be born soon i have to worry about his well being and this thread truly helped in my decision making



Don't do it if you want to make money and be home right away. I drove for 5 years and it took me 2 to get a good job with Old Dominion. I made around $80K a year, but you need to have some experience first.


----------



## TattooedBowHunter (Apr 8, 2013)

What sucks is that this is what I've been doing for most of my work life. So as far as options im very limited. What also doesn't help at all is the fact that I'm pretty heavily tattooed including hands and throat. So like i said my options are very limited.


----------



## cotinpatch (Apr 8, 2013)

For those who may have an interest....Cobb County is hiring for their police department.....experienced officers as well as officer candidates.  As a Cobb resident, I got an email about this today.  Hope this might be helpful for someone!!!


----------



## RFWobbly (Apr 14, 2013)

In 1973 I was one of Atlanta's top mechanics. I was getting burned out, so I started night school at Southern Poly. Now my salary is 12 times higher. I never regretted leaving the wrenches one minute. Here's some other ideas.....

► Plenty of trucking companies in the metro area drive everyday to places like Greenville, SC and back on a regular run. I have a pal who does that and he makes in the $70K range.  

► School bus drivers get a Class B CDL for free from the BOE and only work about 4 hours a day, leaving plenty of time of fishing and hunting mid-day.  You can then use the Class B to work on your Class A CDL (hinged vehicles). 

► However medical (nursing  or EMT) is THE place to be right now. Big money, very short hours. My daughter-in-law works 36 hours on weekends only. Has 4 days off each week. My wife works 2 days a week and with all the "on-call" pay, etc, makes almost what I do as an engineer working 5.

► If you have a nose for numbers, the best engineering school in the state is right there in Marietta... Southern Poly. Their councilors can get you a free aptitude test to show you what you'd be good at. There is a HUGE demand for engineers that know how to turn wrenches. 

► DO NOT rule out the military. If you pick the right training you can come out fully trained for a high paying job. Civil Engineer, aircraft mechanic, pilot, medical tech, computers, IT, police work... all those careers start in the military. They will even pay for your medical school if you want to be a doctor!

► With a 2 year degree and diesel experience I would look at the Norfolk Southern locomotive repair depot in Hampton GA. That's one of the finest companies to work for in the US and 50% of their work force is retiring in the next 10 years. Guys who work for the railroad do not contribute to Social Security, they do Railroad Retirement which is much better.



If you get a plan, and stick to the plan come heck or high water, you can be making $70K within 5 years, $100K within 10. The secret is in developing a plan.


----------



## rainnes storm (Apr 20, 2013)

There's a lot of people who are seeking for a job and others who are unemployed are losing hope. Well, I would say that to those who are still interested, I have heard that United States companies added to the workforce at a higher rate than envisioned, claims a report from the private sector. It is the most recent indicator that the economy is growing, but not at a satisfactory rate to improve considerably.


----------



## panfried0419 (Apr 20, 2013)

Fire/emt, LEO, or lineman. Not going to make it rich but great benefits and awesome hrs.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 20, 2013)

sawtooth said:


> Ever thought of bein a lineman? I've been at it a while and love it. No matter how bad the economy gets----- people won't be without lights.




Very good suggestion above. Also the medical field suggestions too.  However I think you need to answer this question in your own mind.  Are you looking for just a job, or a career??

If a career is what you really want please consider things other than rate of pay. Benefits like retirement, insurance coverage, sick and vacation leave, etc. are as valuable or when you get older more valuable than your compensation.  
Consider the suggestions above but also look at employers who offer the quality of life things I mention above. Having a job that only offers super pay is not that great if you or your dependent has a major medical condition that arises.  Also most quality employers allow your seniority to accumulate more paid leave time. If you stay a while you can accumulate enough time to assure you will never miss a paycheck if you are out sick or disabled for a while. 

I know you want to get back to South Carolina so look into employers like Duke Power, a local EMC, a county government, the state government. a major university, etc.. you get the idea. All of these employers can utilize your present skills or train you to use your unknown skills. 

I am about 30 years older than you, so I am speaking from experience. I spent too many years in manufacturing type jobs that dont even exist anymore. I moved into working for a local government when I was 50 and realized I should have done it when I was 20.

Good luck in your search !!!!!   Let us know what you find.


----------



## chevyman10709 (Apr 20, 2013)

My wife is going back to school to be an RN and I'm going back to be an elementary school teacher. Yeah it's 4 years of school(or more if you decide to get a masters), but you have great hours, get 3 days off for Thanksgiving, 2-3 weeks for Christmas, 2 months for Summer, and every little holiday off. Pay starts around $35,000(or more depending on education) and can go to around $65,000. You can work up to principal too, if you like. That can be around $100,000 a year. My son will be starting school in a couple years, so it works out great if you have kids or are thinking about having kids. No matter what you choose, good luck!


----------

